# Ice Fishing Magazine?



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can buy the Ice Fishing Magazine? I looked online, but all you can get is the online version. I wanted to see if it is any better than the In Fisherman Ice issue.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

They have the fw ice magazine, check gander mt.


----------



## Jared Blohm (Nov 11, 2013)

Ice Fishing Magazine is available on newsstands. Check your local bookstores, grocery stores, gas stations and stores that sell outdoor products.

To keep up to date on the magazine, you can like our Facebook page. Just search Ice Fishing Magazine.

Thank you for your interest in the magazine!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Jared Blohm said:


> Ice Fishing Magazine is available on newsstands. Check your local bookstores, grocery stores, gas stations and stores that sell outdoor products.
> 
> To keep up to date on the magazine, you can like our Facebook page. Just search Ice Fishing Magazine.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the magazine!


I've looked everywhere in central Ohio for it with no luck. It's not at Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Dicks Sporting Goods, Barns and Noble, Krogers, Walmart, Meijers, Amazon, and local gas stations and no luck anywhere. If you know where I can get an issue please let me know.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've seen it at both Kroger and Meijer. I'm sure it can be found quite a few other places as well. If all else fails, I'm sure you can order it online.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've seen it at both Kroger and Meijer. I'm sure it can be found quite a few other places as well. If all else fails, I'm sure you can order it online.


It's not available around here in central Ohio by the looks of it. I looked online but all I found was some online version that you can download.


----------



## Jared Blohm (Nov 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, I can't tell you exactly what stores the magazine is in because the distribution is handled by another company. Most people I've spoke with have not had trouble finding it across the Ice Belt this year though. Those who haven't been able to find it right away have located it by calling around to the local bookstores, grocery stores, gas stations and stores that sell outdoor products.


----------



## Jared Blohm (Nov 11, 2013)

We do not offer mail order for the magazine because there wasn't enough interest in that option in the past. You can purchase a digital (PDF) version of the magazine here though: http://bit.ly/IceFishingMag

If you've gone through all the options and still can't find the magazine, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I should be able to figure something out for you.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Jared Blohm said:


> We do not offer mail order for the magazine because there wasn't enough interest in that option in the past. You can purchase a digital (PDF) version of the magazine here though: http://bit.ly/IceFishingMag
> 
> If you've gone through all the options and still can't find the magazine, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I should be able to figure something out for you.


Email has been sent to you.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Picked up my copy at Marc's in Akron (Waterloo Rd) on Tuesday 11/12. Wonderful pics, good tips and nice info on new gear, lures and electronics. Love it..


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Jared got my copy Friday in the mail.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

SlabSlayR said:


> It's not available around here in central Ohio by the looks of it. I looked online but all I found was some online version that you can download.


It is at New Albany Kroger when I was there 2 days ago. They had a bunch of them. Try there.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

timmyv said:


> It is at New Albany Kroger when I was there 2 days ago. They had a bunch of them. Try there.


Jared already sent me a copy. Thanks anyhow.


----------

